# Royal deformities



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

I've just been looking up deformities on Royals and noticed a deformity called duck bill. Does this occur on all Royal morphs and what problems can occur if any? Does anyone have any pictures of what this looks like?

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, it does not occur in all morphs. It is a peculiarity to the homozygous form of Cinnamon, the homozygous form of Black Pastel and het Black Pastel/het Cinnamon (these two morphs are alleles of the same genetic trait).

If you look for "Super Cinnamon" photos on Google, you will probably find some photographs that illustrate it very well - and some animals whose heads look relatively normal.


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Anybody any idea if this comes hand in hand with anything else or if the deformity itself causes any problems?


----------

